# Seeking players for online tabletop game



## Wye (May 13, 2007)

2 to be exact, basic D&D 3.5 (as in mostly just PHB and DMG rules).

One for an ongoing Sunday game. Player should be experienced, age doesn't matter.
And another one for a new Friday game. Experience not a requirement, any age too.

Ask away if you have questions. Or better yet, just tell me you are in!


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2007)

Ah, I can't join, but I thought I should point out: You never mentioned what online tabletop program you're using.  That might matter to some folks (i.e. I only use OpenRPG, frex).


----------



## Wye (May 13, 2007)

Well, we'll be using my own software. I'll give it you, in fact, it'll probably be available for other peeps at the same time, but not a guarantee. In any case, it's PC-Win only.

I tried OpenRPG... hell, I tried everything under the sun, paid and free... they didn't suit my game so I made my own. It has the great benefit that I can add stuff whenever I feel like it. And my online game retains the feel of my face-to-face tabletop game (I've been using it for my Sunday game for almost a year). It's also pretty, and skinnable, so you can play with your own flavor of pretty if you don't like mine. I guess I should say then that you need a fully capable DirectX9.0c card.

Anyway, I need players not people who want to try out software, that's why I didn't mention this in my 1st post.


----------



## wildwilly (May 14, 2007)

I am interested, do you use a voice prog as well?


----------



## Wye (May 14, 2007)

No voice. We tried that at the beginning. It was good, specially because it had been 2 years since last we played. We were getting our bearings around the game again, and it was mostly hack'n slash. But the moment we amped up the roleplay it turned into a disaster! People were speaking on top of one another, it's inevitable as there is no body language to see it coming.

Some strong words were exchanged, which would have been ok in character, but there was no way to tell and tempers flared. We are all friends, and we have played face-to-face for years before, so we know is not us really fighting (or should I say them, I'm DM I wasn't fighting    ). So, we dropped the voice, and the game has been 10 times better for that, we are all happier. Writing is a lot more conducive to roleplay. Not that there isn't combat or anything, plenty of combat!

Are you up for Fridays or Sundays... send me an email to wyvern (at symbol) glittercomm.com so we can talk more fluidly... if you use msn messenger, send me your handle to that email too... unless, of course, you think other people might have the same questions then I'll be glad to answer here.


----------



## wildwilly (May 14, 2007)

I am not into heavy roleplaying however, I mostly like to kill .


----------



## Wye (May 15, 2007)

Then you won't like my game. We do more than just kill.


----------



## Tolen Mar (May 15, 2007)

I could handle Fridays.  Almost all day.  I'd either like to start early (say 9ish Central) or else wait till later in the evening.

Can we get a few details about the game?  Rules? Setting? things like that.

I've been wanting to get back into RP, and with my face to face group dead, I've been looking for an onlline game.


----------



## Wye (May 15, 2007)

Friday game starts at 7pm EST until we can't play any longer  which should be around 1 or 2 am.

Details about the game? Hmm... we play in Greyhawk (my Greyhawk, but that should go without saying). Only PHB classes, feats, and spells. What else? There are a couple of house rules but nothing major. I mean if you can play with just the PHB then you'll be fine, except that Paladin is a prestige class as described in Unearthed Arcana.

In the 1st session we'll get to talk and you, the players, will decide what characters to create. I want it to be an organic thing. I want you to decide as a group, instead of individually, so I don't end up with 4 monks. Hopefully we'll have an arcane caster, a divine caster, a melee class, and a roguish one.

For your character's personality, I don't require a small pamphlet detailing every childhood acquaintance, you can make it very barebones and flesh it out as the story progresses; or you can have a short story describing why he/she is that way. I have to remark you are not obligated to have a detailed story! Only if you feel like it. Backstories give me fodder to spice up some adventures, but having 4 detailed secondary plots to fulfill is too much for me. The minimum is a brief summary (2 or 3 sentences) of the character's personality.

What do you say? Are you in?


----------



## Tolen Mar (May 15, 2007)

I think I can mange that.

I've had an idea for a bit now for a character I'd try if I ever got into 3.x again, so we'll see.  I take it you have others ready to go too?

Edit:  You can email me at tolenmar@yahoo.com.


----------



## Wye (May 15, 2007)

Yes! The other 3 are ready and bugging me to start already!  
I'll email you so you have my email too.


----------

